# sony DV cam driver for usb streaming.



## lobotech (Apr 8, 2004)

Hi everyone!
my parents brought me a sony dcr-hc19 dv cam from europe but not the installation disc.When I plug the usb cable to my PC to stream the video, my device manager recognize the cable but says that the driver are not installed.
I use other usb device with no trouble ( external HD with usb2 ) Do I have to find the driver from SONY for that cable? if yes where?
thanks

he I found it going to sony site

http://esupport.sony.com/perl/swu-download.pl?template=EN&mdl_id=1393&upd_id=1452&PASSVAL=ALLO

thanks the same
lobotech


----------

